# IExplorer 6



## oezer (13. November 2001)

mal eine frage nebenbei, habt ihr zufällig mal dieses Problem gehabt das IE6.0 ständig abschmiert wenn man eine URL eintippt. Er bringt immer eine Modul.exe Fehler mit allerlei HexaCodeZahlen. Leider hab ich jetzt keinen eindeutigen Fehlerbericht da mir danach das System ständig abstürzt. Zum Glück habe ich noch eine 2te. Festplatte mit einer 2ten Windows Version. Trotzdem! 

Auch eine neuinstallation und Virencheck ergab auch nix. Hat jemand eine Idee?

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## lexi (13. November 2001)

mein ie kackt öfters mal bei popups ab.. nix gutt!


----------



## Dunsti (13. November 2001)

die genannten Probleme hatte ich jetzt noch nicht, allerdings bekomme ich seit IE6 immer wieder die Seite "Server nicht gefunden" zu sehen 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## oezer (14. November 2001)

Also all das hat mir net geholfen... jetzt habe ich Opera6.0 draufgeknallt mit java1.13 und bis jetzt läuft das teil sehr sehr gut muss ich sagen. Allerdings zum designen und betrachten ist Iexplorer immer noch pflichtlektüre, shit... jetzt muss ich auf die andere platte ausweichen.. *grummel*

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## Tetsuo (14. November 2001)

Mir kommt da ne Idee..... Linux! 

Ne Oezer alda das hört sich schon ziemlich Böse an. Auf welchem Windows haste den denn laufen?

Bei Win2k könntest du versuchen auf einen anderen Benutzer umzustellen sodass der IE mit Standarteinstellungen geladen wird. Wenn du viel Glück hast geht das.


----------



## Psyclic (14. November 2001)

also als ich ie6 auf nem 2k sys laufen hatte ( sp 1+2 ) ging das ding mit der zeit immer mehr im *****....erst normale abstürze...dann wursd immer schlimmer !
 flash anis gingen erst nur zur hälfte ... dann irgendwann gar nimmer... bilder konnt ich nur als bmp speichern etc.
jetzt hab ich xp mit ie 6 2600 und er läuft perfekt


----------



## Tetsuo (14. November 2001)

Also bei mir und nem Arbeitskollege läuft das Teil auf Win2k astrein seit einer halben "Ewigkeit".

Man sollte halt nicht immer jedes angebotene Sprachplugie und sonstige "********" auf sein System ballern dann läuft die ganze Sosse auch um einiges länger, denn es liegt nicht immer am System.


----------



## Shiivva (14. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Dunsti _
> *die genannten Probleme hatte ich jetzt noch nicht, allerdings bekomme ich seit IE6 immer wieder die Seite "Server nicht gefunden" zu sehen
> 
> Gruß
> Dunsti *



hey, und ich dachte, das liegt an meiner Verbindung...
(ist bei mir nämlich jetzt öfter so, also das mit "Server nicht gefunden")


----------



## oezer (14. November 2001)

hmm shit, jetzt wo ihr das sagt das mit server nicht gefunden habe auch das problem das von zeit zu zeit eben nix angezeigt wird und nicht gefunden meldung kommt...

sheiss ms-dynastie, die wollen das wir alle von Win3.x und Win98.x alle umsteigen auf die neuen OS von MS.. 

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## Shiivva (14. November 2001)

hm...an sich ist der IE ja jetzt ein bissel "schneller" als vorher, nur anscheinend ist auch die "Ich-fordere-die-Seite-an"-Zeit verringert worden...

d.h. bei mir passiert das nur, wenn die Seite, nicht gleich (nach 2 Sekunden in etwa) was liefert...


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (14. November 2001)

Ja das passiert mir auch oft (auch hier bei Tuts.de oft), dass er einfach "Server nicht gefunden" anzeigt.


----------



## S.A.M (14. November 2001)

also mein ie6 funzt besser als alles andere.....kein absturz...immer die seite gefunden... keine ahnung was ihr habt


----------



## Moartel (14. November 2001)

Hm, das mit Srever nicht gefunden hab ich mit 5.5sp2 aich durchaus mal.
Wen das stört sollte Netscape nehmen, mit dem passiert mir das nicht. Wenn ich im IE 10 mal auf relaod gehe und sich immer noch nix tut starte ich einfach NS und es geht. Sofern der Server da ist versteht sich    .
Aber Tutorials.de hab ich immer sofort anwählen können. Anders als z.B. nvidia.com kurz nach dem release des Detonators 21.81    .


----------



## littlemike (16. November 2001)

jo als ich bei meinem w2k (ie5) auf ie6 geupdatet habe bekamm ich auch allerlei fehler der hat alles vernichtet konnte noch nicht mal mehr datein von einem verzeichniss in das andere verzeichniss kopieren. es ging nichts mehr. nur noch eine neu installation

jetzt leuft alles aber mit ie5 linux ist eine alternative in der tat.


----------



## Shiivva (16. November 2001)

Hab jetzt auch in anderen Foren von dem Problem gelesen und die raten die "Zeit" in der Reg hochzusetzen. Bei mir nützt das leider nix, weil die da schon auf 3Tausendirgendwas steht...


----------



## Dunsti (17. November 2001)

@Shiivva: in welchem Reg-Schlüssel steht denn die Zeit ?

ansonsten hab ich IE6 auch auf W2K, und bis jetzt noch keine Abstürze. Allerdings nervt mich der "normale" Windows Explorer ab und zu, weil er selbst nach "aktualisieren" nicht aktualisiert. Da sind dann z.B. Verzeichnisse, die man grad gelöscht hat noch da :[ 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Shiivva (17. November 2001)

Also bei Win98 oder ME:

HKEY_LOCAL_Machine/System/CurrentControlSet/Services/
VXD/MSTCP (anklicken)
Gibt es DefaultRCVWindow?
Hat er den Wert 2144?
Dann Doppelklicke ihn, editiere den Wert, setze stattdessen 32767, klickst auf OK, Neustart des PC's.

Bei Windows NT und Windows 2000 findet sich die entsprechende Option im Schlüssel: 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters], 
wo der Eintrag "TcpWindowSize" auf "dword:00007fff" gesetzt werden muß. 

Jetzt hab ich noch folgenden Tip bekommen:

"HKEY_LOCAL_MASCHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\
Services\VxD\MSTCP\ und erstelle eine neue Zeichenfolge mit dem Namen TTL im rechten Fenster.
Weise dann der Zeichefolge den Wert 64 zu.
Nach einem Neustart hast du den Standardwert verdoppelt.
Nicht irre leiten lassen durch die Zeichenfolge DefaultTTL mit dem Wert 128."

Hab ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Scalé (17. November 2001)

@Oezer:

kleiner Tip bezüglich entwickeln.
Nimm zum entwickeln lieber den neuen Mozilla oder den netscape.
Wenn es da läuft läuft es normalerweise auch im ie.
umgekehrt net immer gelle?

Ich hab den ie6 auf win2K und 98 laufen und er stürzt nie ab


----------



## Lykon (20. November 2001)

*Also no prob*

Ih hab XP drauf und den IE6 läuft auch ohne Probleme und schmiert net ab, bloß geht ken Java mehr bei mir.(Weiss vielleicht jemand warum?)

Aber ansonsten geht alles wunderbar


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (20. November 2001)

hi,
jo weil mircosoft wohl keine lust hatte die sun vm für java zu implementieren, aber ich meine optional bekommst du sie von microsoft und auch von sun. (oder war sie doch eingebaut, hatte keine probs)


----------



## Shiivva (20. November 2001)

ach, was ich noch sagen wollte (insb. @Dunsti)
mit den oben genannten Registry-Änderungen kam das "Server kann nicht gefunden werden) nicht mehr...also unbedingt ausprobieren


----------

